# Keine Abweichung vom Thema



## luismi08

Hola, me gustaría saber la traducción al español de la siguiente frase alemana, ¿alguien me puede ayudar?:

"Keine Abweichung von Thema, sondern eine wichtige Überlegung dazu, welches Alter für eine erste Einführung in die Grundlagen des Spiels geeignet erscheine".

Muchas gracias!!​


----------



## elroy

luismi08 said:


> "Keine Abweichung vo*m* Thema, sondern eine wichtige Überlegung dazu, welches Alter für eine erste Einführung in die Grundlagen des Spiels geeignet erschein*t*".


 Ninguna desviación del tema, sino una reflección importante sobre qué edad parece adecuado/apropriado para una primera introducción a los fundamentos del juego.


----------



## sevillista

reflexión
adecuada/apropiada (edad es femenino)


----------



## elroy

Gracias.  ¡Qué vergüenza! 

Por otra parte me alegro de que aparte de esos dos errores no hayas corregido nada en mi traducción.


----------



## sevillista

De la traducción no puedo corregir nada porque he entendido la frase original .

Sólo he intentado ayudar un poco en lo que sí sé (español), igual que vosotros me ayudáis con el alemán.

Un saludo.


----------



## ErOtto

Sólo un pequeño apunte.

Si bien Grundlagen son fundamentos como apunta _elroy_, en español Spielgrundlagen/Grundlagen des Spiels son las *reglas* del juego.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## luismi08

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda... Sólo unas cositas: 

- Perdón por escribir "von" en lugar de lo correcto: vom.

- En el libro aparece "erscheine" y no "erscheint".

- Si "Grundlagen des Spiels" pueden ser las *reglas* del juego, como dice ErOtto, entonces el sentido de la frase tiene otro matiz pues se refiere a algo más básico que a los "fundamentos" del juego. Yo entiendo los "fundamentos" del juego como algo un poco más complejo a aprender simplemente las reglas... un paso más allá quizá. Por ejemplo en algunos juegos de cartas o de mesa: las reglas pueden ser sencillas pero luego se complica el asunto en cuanto aprendes a jugar. Por eso no sé si en este caso se refiere simplemente a "reglas" / "reglamento" o a algo más profundo.


----------



## berndf

luismi08 said:


> - En el libro aparece "erscheine" y no "erscheint".


Elroy, ich halte Deine Korrektur auch für falsch. Der Konjunktiv ist in diesem Satz durchaus sinnvoll.


----------



## ErOtto

luismi08 said:


> ...el sentido de la frase tiene otro matiz pues se refiere a algo más básico que a los "fundamentos" del juego.


 
Ahí le has dado. Es que una de las traducciones de Grundlage es *base*.
Por lo tanto "die Grundlage des Spiels" es la base del juego, o sea, el reglamento/las reglas.

Pero, aún si quisieras usar fundamento con la siguiente acepción,


> *4. *m. Raíz, principio y origen en que estriba y tiene su mayor fuerza algo no material.


sigo pensando que "fundamentos del juego" no suena natural en español... por lo menos en España.

Además, si nos fijamos en la frase, se habla de la edad de una primera iniciación... y suele iniciarse enseñando las reglas del mismo, no la historia, filosofía y objetivos del mismo.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## berndf

ErOtto said:


> Por lo tanto "die Grundlage des Spiels" es la base del juego, o sea, el reglamento/las reglas.


 
"Grundlagen" des Spieles meint sicher nicht dasselbe wie "Regeln" des Spieles! Zu den Grundlagen gehören auch Strategien, Spielweisen, Techniken und vieles mehr. So gehören zum Beispiel Eröffnungsvarianten sicher zu den Grundlagen des Schachs, haben aber mit den Regeln dieses Spieles nichts zu tun.


----------



## ErOtto

berndf said:


> ...Zu den Grundlagen gehören auch Strategien, Spielweisen, Techniken und vieles mehr...


 
Für mich ist eine Spielgrundlage eine Kurzbeschreibung wie ein Spiel gespielt wird. Hier und hier wird es meiner Meinung nach auch so verstanden. Strategien, Spielweisen, Techniken, usw. gehören meiner Meinung nach zu den "Feinheiten", nicht zu den Grundlagen.

In der spanischen Sprache würde man das als "las bases del juego" oder "las reglas básicas del juego" bezeichnen. In der Umgangssprache lässt man meistens "básicas" weg und spricht von "las reglas del juego".

Andererseits muss ich Dir Recht geben... es hat nichts mit den Spielregeln zu tun (reglamento).

Dem zu Folge wäre "las bases/reglas básicas del juego" wohl die passende Übersetzung. Wie ich aber schon vorher sagte... "fundamentos del juego" wird, zumindestens in Spanien, nicht gebraucht.


----------



## berndf

Ich hatte halt die Befürchtung, dass man "reglas [básicas] del juego" als "Spielregeln" missverstehen könnte. Hier (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ajedrez#Resumen_de_la_reglas_del_juego) z.B. wird "reglas" und "reglamento" offenbar synonym benutzt.

Spanisch kennst Du Dich viel besser aus als ich, darum würde ich Dich bitte, Dir mal die Google Hits für "fundamentos del juego" anzuschauen. Es sind nicht gerade wenig und einige erscheinen mir recht seriös. Vielleicht wäre es doch eine Übersetzungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## ErOtto

berndf said:


> ...Es sind nicht gerade wenig und einige erscheinen mir recht seriös. Vielleicht wäre es doch eine Übersetzungsmöglichkeit.


 
Es wäre nicht... es *IST* eine Übersetzungsmöglichkeit, ohne Frage. Ich meine nur (eine sehr persönliche Meinung) sie ist "ein wenig Überfrachtet".

Wie immer, muss natürlich der Fragesteller abwägen welche Option er benutzen kann/möchte.

Gruss
ErOtto


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Elroy, ich halte Deine Korrektur auch für falsch. Der Konjunktiv ist in diesem Satz durchaus sinnvoll.


 Gut, mir ist auch in den Sinn gekommen, dass das kein Fehler sondern tatsächlich so gemeint sein könnte.  Ich habe aber nicht über den Zusammenhang verfügt, von dem die Wahl zwischen Indikativ und Konjunktiv abhängt.  Deswegen bin ich einfach von der gebräuchlicheren Möglichkeit ausgegangen.  Ich gehe aber zu, ich hätte es lieber einfach stehen lassen sollen. 

Zu _reglas_ bzw. _reglamento_: Ich bin kein Muttersprachler, wage mich aber zu behaupten, dass _reglas _*durchaus* als _reglamento_ bzw. _Regeln_ verstanden werden kann und wird.  Mit _bases_ (aber nicht mit _reglas básicas_, welches trotz des Adjektives immer noch mit _Regeln_ zu tun hat)bin ich hingegen einverstanden, wenn _fundamentos_ aus irgendeinem Grund nicht idiomatisch oder gebräuchlich sein soll.


----------

